# Cascade 1000 or CF-500UV?



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know how much time I've spent looking for the best canister filter on a budget, but I think I may have narrowed it down to 2 filters for my 40 gallon planted.

*Cascade 1000*:
-265 gph
-$89.99
http://www.amazon.com/Cascade%C2%AE-Canister-Filter-Gallon-Aquariums/dp/B0002DJ9NY%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJCZFVJRFSGS5ZLWQ%26tag%3Dt_hat19-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0002DJ9NY?&tag=rnwff-20










Or

*Aquatop CF-500UV*:
-525 gph
-UV light
-$99.98
http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-500uv.html

I wasn't really going for the UV light but at almost double the flow rate for only 10 more dollars AND a UV light, whether needed or not, I figured I couldn't go wrong.

Or could I?


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I bought the CF-500UV.
I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well for my first canister filter I am very pleased.
Easy setup, great results so far, very quiet and inexpensive.
So far the only negative things I have to say about it are the same things everyone who reviews it says. Cheapo plastic tubing and spraybars with really thick vinyl hose. However since I one day plan on getting a glass lily pipe/intake, as well as different hose from the hardware store. GReen sticks out too much in it's current location anyways. One more thing, this filter is HUGE! Potentially too big for those who don't have the space to hide it (unlikely I imagine as most people buying these filters have big tanks, thus bigger storage cabinets. It was an advantage for me however as I have the room for it and the additional water in the system has to be beneficial for the tank. I had to replace about 3 gallons of water in the tank after priming the pump lol. 

Great flow though, I currently have it going through a spraybar and every single plant in the tank is swaying, a very drastic improvement. Additionally the water has never been so clear and the fish have never been so active.


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

Day 3 and I've already seen immense growth from the plants.
I'm already convinced that a major one of my limiting factors
was my poor filtration setup. (2 HOB Penguin 100's (100gph each))

I also forgot to mention, I ordered the filter on Monday and there
it was on my doorstep Tuesday! Not bad for free UPS ground
shipping. Of course I'm sure it helps that I'm in the same state
as the distributor


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm convinced that switching from my lame HOB filters to a high gph canister filter is going to be the turning point in my experience with planted tanks. I have come across numerous benefits and find a new one almost everyday, here's my list:

*Expected Benefits*

Increased flow over plants
Cleaner Water (less suspended particles)
Less CO2 Dissipation
Easier Maintenance
Less Noise
More biological filtering due to very large filter media capacity
*
Unexpected Benefits*

Clearer water means more light penetration
Fish are getting more exercise due to high flow
The additional exercise means they have been eating WAY more than usual = more ferts
More consistent filtration
More consistent tank temperature due to higher flow
Fish love swimming in the current
Algae (diatoms and a very tiny amount of GDA) is disappearing
I worry less about overfeeding now that they have big appetites
I imagine their immune system is stronger due to the increased exercise/food intake


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

My current working hypothesis is that part of the problem with HOB filters is their placement - on the back! It totally fouls up the appropriate current pattern. I mounted an HOB filter on the side of a 20 long and I'm getting a great flow pattern/strength out of it (bio media only). The filter is wide enough that it takes up more than 1/2 the length of the side, which is probably why it's working so well. 

For my large tanks, I'm a firm believer in canisters.  And if I were to set up a smaller tank for "show" I would definitely go with a canister filter now too.


----------



## wlee618 (Dec 15, 2011)

megamax42 said:


> Well, I bought the CF-500UV.
> I'll let you all know how it goes.


due to the cabinet design, i couldn't use the CF-500UV. Instead, i got CF-400UV. it has been awesome for that price([email protected]). where can you find a canister+UV function at the price? very quiet and powerful.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the real issue here may be how long the motor lasts. I hope your filter holds out. That is a great price for a filter that size.


----------

